# Getting shocked by face plate screws



## vogtage83 (Dec 2, 2007)

Thank you in advance for anyone that can help.

I have recently finished my basement, which I wired myself. All circuits are far less than 80% percent of their capacity, I have can lighting throughout the basement that are connected to dimmer switches. The switches are ganged in the box. There is one 600-watt 3-way dimmer, one 1000 watt dimmer, and one 3-way (left to right). The problem that I am having is that whenever I touch the faceplate screws for any outlet or switch (including non dimmer switches for closet lights), I get an initial shock. If I touch the screw again, I do not get shocked. After walking around the room for awhile, if I touch any of the screws again, I get shocked. This does not happen anywhere else in the house, just the basement. Does anyone have any idea what I can do to fix this. The shock is not painful, is just more of an annoyance than anything because it happens everytime.


----------



## BigJimmy (Jun 30, 2006)

I hate to even suggest this, but could this possibly be just static electricity? That screw should be grounded which would make a convenient place to discharge to. On the other hand, you could be getting a real shock and if the circuit was protected by a GFCI recept or breaker, perhaps it has tripped which would explain why you only got tagged once. However, this is probably not the case for the following reasons:

1. Lighting circuits are typically not candidates for GFCI protection,
2. If the circuit was tripping, I'm sure you would have noticed that.

Here in the Midwest where it's getting to be winter, the dryer indoor air can attribute to the generation of some hefty body charge which can make for a really nice static jolt.

The best thing to do would be to measure with a meter or wiggy the voltage between the screws and another electrical ground, i.e. the ground hole on a nearby recept just to make sure.

Just a thought,
Jimmy

_PS Edit: I noticed that you mentioned outlets as well which I assume you to mean plug/cord receptacles. Based on this, I'd toss the GFCI suspicion and go with the static electricity theory. The floor type in your basement, which may be different from other parts of the house may play a part. Or, if you have a different type of heating system in the basement, i.e. one that does not humidify the air, that could make a difference too._


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

I find it amazing that after this statement..........


vogtage83 said:


> The problem that I am having is that whenever I touch the faceplate screws for any outlet or switch (including non dimmer switches for closet lights), I get an initial shock. If I touch the screw again, I do not get shocked. After walking around the room for awhile, if I touch any of the screws again, I get shocked.



........this is not obvious.


BigJimmy said:


> I hate to even suggest this, but could this possibly be just static electricity?


----------



## jwhite (Mar 12, 2006)

Way to go Pete.

To the OP, put in plastic plates and vinal screws.


----------



## vogtage83 (Dec 2, 2007)

It is obvious that I thought of static electricity, which is why I mentioned walking around the room. However, I have no other problems in the rest of the house. That is why I was suspicious. I was concerned because we have small children running around and I wouldn't want anyone getting shocked from the plug outlets. If this is just a case of static and dry air, then I like the idea of vinyl screws. Can I pick these up at a local hardware store, or are they a difficult-to-find item? Thanks for the help.


----------



## Andy in ATL (Aug 28, 2007)

I'd find a buddy with a voltage meter and check it out. That would ease your mind and rule out nefarious electron misdirection in your premises' wiring. Then I'd get vinyl screws and be done with it.:yes: Should be at all your fine home centers.

Andy


----------



## chris75 (Aug 25, 2007)

Andy in ATL said:


> I'd find a buddy with a voltage meter and check it out. That would ease your mind and rule out nefarious electron misdirection in your premises' wiring. Then I'd get vinyl screws and be done with it.:yes: Should be at all your fine home centers.
> 
> Andy



C'mon, everyone knows what a static shock feels like...


----------



## Andy in ATL (Aug 28, 2007)

I've been known to jump like a little girl if I get hit at just the right moment.:yes:


----------



## Stubbie (Jan 7, 2007)

Best advice I can give is google static electricity and bone up one the ways to prevent it. Point elimination at the wall switches isn't going to stop a shock from occuring at say a metal door knob. Static in a residenence rarely is a safety issue but if it is a large static shock it isn't very funny and could scare the ************ens out of the little ones. So if your getting one of those "gets your attention shocks" I'd be for taking it serious and eliminate the sourse of the static.

If you want we can discuss static and where your problem is likely occuring and help you rid yourself of this nuisance shock.

My best guess is very dry air combined with the type footwear and floor surface your walking on.


----------



## chris75 (Aug 25, 2007)

Add a humidifier to your house heating system...


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

stop walking on the carpet without shoes :} carpet,socks,motion,dry air: that is a formula for; ZAP!!!!!!!!!!:laughing::thumbup:
put your Nikes on and try it again most likely find problem went away :}:}:}:}


----------



## goose134 (Nov 4, 2007)

Here is a video that may help:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zFN0wqUIY6o

Pay close attention to the part about carpets.:laughing:


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

r O F L M F A O

see Told Ya
carpet


----------



## elkangorito (Sep 10, 2007)

Don't forget about clothes.

Many synthetic fibres can cause a build up of static electricity when rubbed against dissimilar things. Of course, dry air does not help.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Some people think a static charge is nothing but a nuisance, which it is. But I can tell you from experience, I have pulled a 4" mini lightning volt when exiting my fabric car seat. It happens all winter long. It hurts and could cause issues at the gas station.....LOL


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

On a serious true note: Static can KILL you. The static charge that builds up on a helicopters rotor blades while flying is way up into the THOUSANDS OF VOLTS. In some movies you will see a man on deck with a big pole the has a ground strap that looks like it is the size of a 2 x 4 that he hooks onto the skid before ANYBODY get near it or it get near the deck; THAT IS FOR REAL.


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

skymaster said:


> On a serious true note: Static can KILL you. The static charge that builds up on a helicopters rotor blades while flying is way up into the THOUSANDS OF VOLTS. In some movies you will see a man on deck with a big pole the has a ground strap that looks like it is the size of a 2 x 4 that he hooks onto the skid before ANYBODY get near it or it get near the deck; THAT IS FOR REAL.


I have been knocked of the top of a HUMVEE because of a loose ground wire.
Grabed the hook and landed on my back, looking at the chopper!
Hurt for 2 days.


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

Damn sorry I didnt tell ya that earlier


----------



## BigJimmy (Jun 30, 2006)

I was the guy on the submarine in "Crimson Tide." Don't tell though; I'm in witness protection! :laughing:


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

ok shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
I guess your code name was:
ZAP!!!!!!!!!!!:laughing: :thumbup:


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

skymaster said:


> Damn sorry I didnt tell ya that earlier


It was before Al Gore invented the internet, so I would not have known you anyway!:jester:


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

ahhhhh but The Vulcan Mind Meld was working LOL LOL:jester:


----------

